# Bhyve AMD help



## ajschot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to install Windows using bhyve, I did it once with FreeBSD 12 just to test, but had some KP's. It is also some time ago and I can't remember how I did it. How to do it because I get now every time when starting bhyve: 'segment error' after connecting with vnc. If I try to start bhyve again it says vm busy or something like that (am not at the machine right now). I need to reboot the machine to try again.

Are there people with AMD processors running FreeBSD 11 and bhyve Windows 10?
Have a guide for me? I have an AMD A8 7600 so vm's is no problem.


----------



## grehan@ (Jan 11, 2017)

I've run it successfully. What command line are you using, and also, what VNC client ?


----------



## ajschot (Jan 11, 2017)

reinstalled FreeBSD now running FreeBSd 11, but still i can only run Bhyve Windows 10 x64 with just one cpu...
How many cpu's can you run on your AMD system? When using more then one cpu my vm freezes

I use tightvnc  on my mac because all other vnc's are not connecting


----------



## ajschot (Jan 12, 2017)

also tried to change a other bug
 hw.vmm.topology.cores_per_package=4
  hw.vmm.topology.threads_per_core=4
in boot conf
but still on AMD this does not work, still can only bhyve with 1 cpu...


----------



## ajschot (Jan 12, 2017)

grehan@ said:


> I've run it successfully. What command line are you using, and also, what VNC client ?


How many cpu cores can you use? And are you running on an AMD core? I can only set 1 cpu if i change this in 2 or 4 Windows 10 freezes while booting.


----------



## grehan@ (Jan 17, 2017)

It's not known what the bug is, but the workaround is to install with a single vCPU, and then change that to > 1 post-install.

(Also answered this in FreeBSD PR 215972)


----------



## ajschot (Jan 19, 2017)

grehan@ said:


> It's not known what the bug is, but the workaround is to install with a single vCPU, and then change that to > 1 post-install.
> 
> (Also answered this in FreeBSD PR 215972)


Thanks but it is exactly how i did it and still can only boot 1 vcpu.


----------



## chunlinyao (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3, I can only run with 1vcpu, if with 2 vcpus It will boot, but after some period (e.g. 20 minutes), win10 guest will freeze, the bhyve process's CPU usage is very high.


----------



## amiskell (Dec 21, 2017)

chunlinyao said:


> I have a CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3, I can only run with 1vcpu, if with 2 vcpus It will boot, but after some period (e.g. 20 minutes), win10 guest will freeze, the bhyve process's CPU usage is very high.



I'm seeing the same behavior with Windows Server 2016 on an AMD machine as well. Having 1 vCPU works fine, adding additional vCPUs causes the windows instance to freeze and the bhyve process to spike at 100% CPU.


----------



## pestslent1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone figure this out? I use Ryzen7 running 2012r2 and only 1 core 1 thread shows. Variations of these in loader.conf seem to have no effect "hw.vmm.topology.cores_per_package=2" "hw.vmm.topology.threads_per_core=2" if I change in vm's config file gets stuck at the spinning dots.


----------



## Jonakand (Mar 17, 2018)

I was experiencing the same issue with an older AMD CPU and then again when I upgraded to a Ryzen7.  Changing the topology made no difference for my setup.  After searching around for a while I found the following information:

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13780

This prompted me to try compiling STABLE.  I am now able to run Windows 10 with four processors.  So far so good.  No more freezing.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 23, 2018)

Jonakand said:


> This prompted me to try compiling STABLE.  I am now able to run Windows 10 with four processors.  So far so good.  No more freezing.



So these features in STABLE will eventually make its way to a RELEASE release?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes. Unless something proves wrong at the last minute.


----------

